# Website Review - Am I showing enough of my gallery?



## bluetjmcrt (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello,

Would like people to critique my site up to this point.  I'm looking for a simple site that displays my photos well, and I think I've finally got what I'm looking for.

Is there anything you would add or take away?  Is there enough material?

Let me know what you think.  Click on my Facebook Like button on the homepage if you like what you see. 

www.hedrickphotography.com

Ryan Hedrick Photography

~ryan


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2016)

This really does NOT work in my opinion.  There's no 'gallery' or similar page, and when I look at 'Recent Prints' I see no portraits, headshots, etc.  You do have some of those on the home page slide show, but I think that's a waste.  People aren't going to hang around the home page.  They're going to look at your prices and then your work or vice versa.  You need to make it easy for them to find examples of the services you're offering.  You should have a wedding gallery, portrait gallery, business portrait gallery and ... whatever else.  They don't need to be huge; 10-15 images per is fine, but you need something.  

If I'm coming to you for a headshot, I want to see a few you've done, and I don't want to have to wait for a slideshow to cycle through.  There's nothing wrong with the home-page slide show, but it's a hook, nothing more.  It should have a few of your best images, and that's it.


----------



## bluetjmcrt (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback.  I certainly see what you're saying.....

I'll get some changes made.  Thank you, sir.


----------

